# Nemesis Magnet Tip



## Alex

*Tips and tricks*

You can use 2 magnets and increase field strength by *adding a nylon washer under the bottom Magnet*. I used a 2mm washer. This will keep the switch feel light but support the heaviest tanks.
You are simply bringing the magnets closer together Before Firing.

No need to open the center hole in the magnets. Magnets stay below the pin once everything is assembled. The pin stays in alignment with the Delron section and acts as a lock to keep the button from free spinning.

Remove pin........if it hasent fallen out while disassembling. Install magnets reassemble everything without the springs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

that is an awesome tip !!!

thanks @Alex


----------



## Alex

Riaz said:


> that is an awesome tip !!!
> 
> thanks @Alex



Yeah it is, I just spent the last hour machining a nylon washer, because I didn't have any around here. And then just sanded it to the required thickness. So far it's working like a bomb now. And my pinky finger muscles can take a break 

With a fully loaded Russian 91% it's not auto firing.


----------



## Riaz

i reverted back to the springs a couple of weeks ago and im happy with it, also fully loaded russian doesnt auto fire.

i might give this a toot when im sick of the springs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Also, after buying the aluminium tubes, my nemi feels a ton lighter. Although (not yet) probably more prone to scratching.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro

Thanks @Alex . Will get mine tmrw and the magnets when the fasttech order arrive . Cant wait to try it


----------



## crack2483

andro said:


> Thanks @Alex . Will get mine tmrw and the magnets when the fasttech order arrive . Cant wait to try it



Two of the ten magnets from ft broke while I was handling them. Hope the ones I installed don't decide to crumble while I'm using the mod.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

crack2483 said:


> Two of the ten magnets from ft broke while I was handling them. Hope the ones I installed don't decide to crumble while I'm using the mod.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



One tip, just slide them apart.

I was using 2below and 1 above for the last week. But when I opened the switch earlier today I saw that one of the magnets was broken. That prompted me to go looking for another solution. To be honest though, prior to installing the magnets the spring was doing a fine job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510

I couldn't find magnets anywhere so I just popped a stronger spring in and bam! No more accidental firing!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean

I got 3 magnets in mine. Al 3 are working against each other. So the middle one is just floating in there. Much stronger than 2. Smoother than the spring for me.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Alex

Jean said:


> I got 3 magnets in mine. Al 3 are working against each other. So the *middle one is just floating* in there. Much stronger than 2. Smoother than the spring for me.


 
I'm curious as to how that works?


----------



## Morne

Great tip!!!! Thanx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK

@Jean you have an awesome mind

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MarkK

need to buy some magnets to try that out tomorrow ;D

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jean

Bas


Alex said:


> I'm curious as to how that works?


Basically the bottom and middle poles are the same, +vs+ and the middle with the top, -vs-.


----------



## Alex

Jean said:


> Bas
> Basically the bottom and middle poles are the same, +vs+ and the middle with the top, -vs-.


 
I'm a bit slow tonight, great tip 

Just tried this on the Brass Nemesis

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

